# My Babies! *IMG Heavy*



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

So, I thought I'd introduce my babies!

This is MM's Dexter, he's a handsome Angora Black Variegated:




























Here is one of my pride and joys...MM's Lionel, such a sweetheart, he's a Tex Self Black:



















These are my two big, beautiful bonded boys, MM's Castor, a Standard (US) Lilac, and his brother Pollux, a Satin Angora (US) Lilac:
(Castor)



























(Pollux)


















Now for my Ladies!

My Standard Black Banded "twins", MM's Lyra (on the right) and Vela (on the left)....I sadly do not have any of just Lyra yet, Vela crossed the Rainbow Bridge a month ago (rest in peace little one)


















This is my little darling, MM's Bellatrix (Bella) an absolute honey...she's Standard Chocolate Banded


















This one is MM's Ara, the most skittish of the bunch, an Angora BEW, and she just refuses to take good pictures!


















And this little girl...Oh, she takes my breath away...MM's Pyxis (Pyxie), a Satin Rex Self Black:


















Last, but not least, my only Pet Shop lady left, she's RY according to phenotype alone, we have my sweet little Penelope (she's on the right, little Annie, the Broken RY passed on a while ago...I need to update some of these pics!):









Thank you for looking, and I hope you all are having a great day! :mrgreen:


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

MM's Lionel is supper cute but they are all very nice looking mice


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

They are all fab and you are very lucky but I can understand your particular pride with Lionel, he has got a certain something - he's very suave.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It won't surprise most of you when I say that the black bandeds are my favourites. (For anyone who doesn't know, the first mouse I chose for myself as a pet, and the second one I ever had, was a black satin banded doe who I eventually named my showing stud after).


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ur black texel buck is gorgeous :thumbuo


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yes, my little Lionel is just a fuzzy-wuzzy teddy bear! He knows he's cute though...  LOL @ Mousebreeder...I had a feeling you'd like my banded ladies...


----------

